# New member in Bristol



## TomBorealis (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi,

I'm just at the beginning my coffee journey. A spring trip to Vietnam turned me on to coffee after drinking the local "ca phe sua da" drip filtered iced coffee with condensed milk. After returning to the UK I quickly realised I couldn't consume condensed milk on a daily basis and tried a few different drinks, starting with sugared latte. More experimentation has led me to the flat white with no sugar. I have no means to make espresso at home so my 2 a day habit is proving to be rather expensive. I'm looking forward to getting my own equipment and more experimentation!

Nice to meet you all.

Tom


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Welcome.

You're in a good town to keep exploring coffee. Some good spots to drink in and get supplies.

If you liked iced coffee perhaps you'll get on with filter as well. An aeropress and hand grinder is a great way to started on the cheap.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi and welcome, have a look at the Flair over on bella Barista. might be a thing you wan to try


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TomBorealis (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the welcoming messages. I'm intending to head down the espresso route but need to look further into filter. I have never enjoyed filter coffee, but perhaps I need to head down to Full Court Press and see what it is like when it is done properly. I'm in the market for a grinder first so I'm going to head down to the section and do some reading. Dropping 1 bought coffee 7 days a a week gives me a reasonable budget so I'm hoping I can get some fun toys.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome Tom. Make sure you try Small St too, they will make you a mean Aeropress, which is a top drawer option for getting strarted paired with something like the new Aergrind.

The coffee at Harts Bakery at Temple Meads is top notch too, probably best of the lot, and comes with cakes and pies to die for.


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi welcome


----------



## TomBorealis (Oct 29, 2017)

Some good recommendations there thanks. I was staying over in Southville for a bit and enjoyed Tin Can too. Harts is an unexpected one, will have to check that out.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

TomBorealis said:


> Some good recommendations there thanks. I was staying over in Southville for a bit and enjoyed Tin Can too. Harts is an unexpected one, will have to check that out.


Harts isn't all out on the coffee like FCP but as mentioned above the food is great.

Have you seen there graef grinder in Bristol being sold on the forum? Could be a good starting point.


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

TomBorealis said:


> Thanks for the welcoming messages. I'm intending to head down the espresso route but need to look further into filter. I have never enjoyed filter coffee, but perhaps I need to head down to Full Court Press and see what it is like when it is done properly. I'm in the market for a grinder first so I'm going to head down to the section and do some reading. Dropping 1 bought coffee 7 days a a week gives me a reasonable budget so I'm hoping I can get some fun toys.


Hi Tom, welcome! I'm also from Bristol, some lovely coffee here. Try Little Victories, or Bakers and Co on Gloucester Road too, both very good. Although Full Court Press is still my go to place for the best espresso, in Bristol. Colonna and Smalls in Bath is always worth the trip too!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome enjoy your coffee battle I love Colonna Coffee


----------



## TomBorealis (Oct 29, 2017)

Missed the grinder as I didn't have enough posts at that point. I backed the Niche shortly after signing up. Then I got in the For Sale area and saw the Ceado. Wasn't that much of a budget stretch. Ah well. Thanks everyone for more recommendations. Plenty of places to try.


----------



## soullna (Nov 17, 2017)

hi welcome


----------

